# V60 Decaf - slower drawdown



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

Evening all,

My usual time for v60 is between 2.50 & 3.30 non decaffeinated beans.

(15g to 250ml)

I'm brewing a decaf and it is a lot slower normally on grind 10 -13 for caffeine beans on 22 for decaf & still 4.30 total. I think anymore might be too coarse to be fair it tastes really good but wondering if any of you had similar slowdown with decaf?

I tried it with my hand grinder & still really slow.

Thoughts?

Happy brewing!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jord93 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> My usual time for v60 is between 2.50 & 3.30 non decaffeinated beans.
> 
> ...


 I don't often change grind between beans, so I let the drawdown fall as it does. Counter-intuitively for some, this gives consistent extractions, whereas chasing grind settings to equalise draw down time does not (going +100% coarser in setting seems an awful lot). If you have a lot of the brew water above the bed at the time you add the last drops, then your deviation in draw down time will be larger than for smaller pulses & that's normal, nothing to worry about if taste is good.

Some folk find decafs extract on the lower side anyway, so going coarser is more likely to push into under-extraction.


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

MWJB said:


> I don't often change grind between beans, so I let the drawdown fall as it does. Counter-intuitively for some, this gives consistent extractions, whereas chasing grind settings to equalise draw down time does not (going +100% coarser in setting seems an awful lot). If you have a lot of the brew water above the bed at the time you add the last drops, then your deviation in draw down time will be larger than for smaller pulses & that's normal, nothing to worry about if taste is good.
> 
> Some folk find decafs extract on the lower side anyway, so going coarser is more likely to push into under-extraction.


 Your right I just tried grind 35 instead of 22 and it oddly extracted at the same time but was weaker and slightly sour so under-extraction.

I might keep pushing finer tomorrow regardless of brew time & see how it goes. 22 at 4.30 was really nice so might just leave it there.

Yeah I have seen a few posts online of others saying decaf can be slower.

Getting into speciality coffee is certainly a rabbit hole lol.


----------

